# Commercial Skip?!



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

While watching a recording, is there any way to skip commercials completely? as of now, i hit the "skip forward" button 6-9 times, depending on the length of the commerical break.

thanks in advance!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

No, there is no way to do this. You can either use the 30 sec skip or the ff buttons.


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> No, there is no way to do this. You can either use the 30 sec skip or the ff buttons.


excuse my ignorance, but where exactly is the 30 sec skip button located?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

MacFly69 said:


> excuse my ignorance, but where exactly is the 30 sec skip button located?


The 30 sec skip is the skip forward button, the first button clockwise from the DVR button. The skip forward button can also be used with the EPG open, to advance 24 hours forward.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

kdg454 said:


> The 30 sec skip is the skip forward button, the first button clockwise from the DVR button. The skip forward button can also be used with the EPG open, to advance 24 hours forward.


Exactly. The button that says "SKIP FWD" next to it. Sounds like I'm not the only one in denial about needing reading glasses.


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Exactly. The button that says "SKIP FWD" next to it. Sounds like I'm not the only one in denial about needing reading glasses.


yes, i see the skip forward button.......but as i understood it, pressing it once only advanced it 10 seconds......not 30 seconds.

and don't be a smartass and say "then press it 3 times...", lol


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

No, if you press the skip forward button it advances 30 seconds. The jump back button skips back 10 seconds.


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> No, if you press the skip forward button it advances 30 seconds. The jump back button skips back 10 seconds.


i'm corrrected, thank you.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

MacFly69 said:


> yes, i see the skip forward button.......but as i understood it, pressing it once only advanced it 10 seconds......not 30 seconds.
> 
> and don't be a smartass and say "then press it 3 times...", lol


What does the manual say about the skip forward? Or is it not in the manual?


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> What does the manual say about the skip forward? Or is it not in the manual?


no manual, sorry pal.

if you have one, why don't you tell me.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> What does the manual say about the skip forward? Or is it not in the manual?


It's on Page 20 in the manual. (Page 27 of the PDF.)


> Press the SKIP FORWARD button to skip ahead about 30 seconds in the program. Press the SKIP BACK button to skip back about ten seconds in a recorded program.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

MacFly69 said:


> no manual, sorry pal.


Here is the manual: http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/942/DISH_Player-DVR_942_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

MacFly69 said:


> no manual, sorry pal.
> 
> if you have one, why don't you tell me.


Are you intentinally being a slacker McFly?

:lol:


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Are you intentinally being a slacker McFly?
> 
> :lol:


lol

i wish, but the only PC i have is supplied by work and it won't let me DL any PDF files unfortunately.

:hurah:


----------

